# '68 Alarm Buzzer?



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi folks,

The horn relay on my '68 is bad and I was going to replace it but they want $50 for a new one. I have a few Bosch standard automotive type relays laying around that I can make work but there is a catch. On the wiring diagram it shows that the horn relay also contains an "Alarm Buzzer". Is this some kind of - key in the ignition buzzer - if the door is ajar or something? This car was not running when I got it so I don't know if these things had that feature or not. Does anyone know what this could be?

-Mike


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a 69. My wiring diagram says the same thing. Mine never buzzes. Even if it's supposed to, I'm not sure I'd want it to.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's for the key in the ignition. I plugged mine in so it would work. The previous owner had it disconnected. It is a very annoying buzz.


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks again Greengoat. I will just wire around it with the relay I have and call it a day.

-Mike


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

so that's why my car complains every time i put the key in the ignition. :lol:


----------

